# need help finding oil leak in belt cover



## webspyyder (Nov 29, 2013)

I have an 05 brute force 650 thats been thru rough times... I bought it 3 1/2 years ago.. used regularly around my property. Then came the flood from hurricane Irene. when all the water was gone I found my quad hanging upside down about 8 feet up in a tree. got it down and had my friend strip it down, drain and flush everything and it was working fine after that a few weeks ago the belt light went on and went into limp mode. pulled belt cover, belt was shot, and the whole inside of the cover and everything inside was covered with a thick grey gunk. cleaned out the gunk and belt shards, replaced belt and put it all back together. I made it about half way around my property before the belt light went on and limp mode again. opened the cover.. new belt is shredded. I have oil dripping into the belt housing from the rubber air boot that connects on the top rear of the housing. Ive never taken the quad apart very much, but Im not afraid to, as long as I know what Im getting into. Anybody have any idea where the oil is coming from? what do I need to do to fix it? how hard is it going to be? Any help is greatly appreciated. I cant afford to send it out to be fixed since Im in debt up to my eyeballs fixing my house from the six feet of water that visited my house during the flood. Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## aquatic1998 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey hows it going? I had the same thing happen to me. Belt broke and after that oil was leaking from somewhere. Theres only a couple of things it could be in the belt housing that could be leaking oil, 1) crank seal 2) transmission shaft seal or 3) oil tubes that ride behind the primary clutch. Mine ended up being the oil tube behind the primary clutch. Belt hit it and bent it enough to where the o-ring was leaking oil out. Very easy fix. Hope this helps. P.S. you will need a clutch puller to remove the primary clutch. Good luck


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's the seal. I think we have a thread about it in the clutching how to section.


----------



## webspyyder (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll check on those locations this weekend.. and let you know... Thanks


----------

